# Facebook to acquire Oculus VR for 2 billion.



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2014)

What the hell are they thinking?

Source : Facebook to Acquire Oculus VR for $2 Billion - IGN


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2014)

Mark be like, "Hey, if Google bought a robotic company, lets buy a virtual reality gear company". -_-


----------



## Flash (Mar 26, 2014)

Moral of the story: Money can buy anything, except love.


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

*twitter.com/notch/status/448586381565390848


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2014)

snap said:


> *twitter.com/notch/status/448586381565390848



WTF. Why do they have to rain on everyone's parade? First Whatsapp and now Oculus. What's next? Tapatalk?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 26, 2014)

^May be Finally Google...


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

Facebook and Oculus Rift: game developers react | Technology | theguardian.com


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2014)

what does Mark Z want to show to us??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 26, 2014)

^Either an Angel or a Demon...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> what does Mark Z want to show to us??



He's a boy. Let the boy have have toys lol.

On a serious note, I still think he's buying stuff just out of ego.
When Snapchat didn't sell itself, it bought WhatsApp. When Google bought robotics company, it bought Oculus. 

Easy to see the trend.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2014)

All that ego will collapse someday.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 26, 2014)

^Inevitably...
That's what History tells to Future Gens.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2014)

Someone posted this to /r/gaming :

*i.imgur.com/NPLjenz.jpg

THIS is why Oculus sold out.


----------



## nav18 (Mar 27, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/tyZTFFP.jpg


```
[URL]*twitter.com/Jason/status/448578309652111360/photo/1[/URL]
```

More such reactions here:
The Internet Reacts To Facebook Buying Oculus Rift


----------



## Ironman (Mar 27, 2014)

Have Money --- Will Spend !


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2014)

*What the hell is Facebook doing buying a VR company for $2 billion?
*

 We’ll let Zuckerberg’s statement take this one:

“This is really a new communication platform. By feeling truly present, you can share unbounded spaces and experiences with the people in your life. Imagine sharing not just moments with your friends online, but entire experiences and adventures,” said Zuckerberg. “One day, we believe this kind of immersive, augmented reality will become a part of daily life for billions of people.”​
Read more: Why Facebook Bought The Oculus Rift: An Explainer | UPROXX 

​


----------



## raksrules (Mar 28, 2014)

This mean facebook will be right in your face now...Literally.

PS: I have already deleted my facebook account long back, good riddance.


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2014)

True Player Gear - Virtual Reality for everyone

- - - Updated - - -

*kotaku.com/minecraft-on-oculus-rift-would-have-been-a-free-demo-n-1553257705


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2014)

snap said:


> True Player Gear - Virtual Reality for everyone



1080p OLED and still only 90 degrees field of view?

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> *kotaku.com/minecraft-on-oculus-rift-would-have-been-a-free-demo-n-1553257705



I saw that coming after I got the news of the acquisition.


----------

